
Ask HN: How to move files between cloud storages without downloading? - orschiro
For example, move ~100GB from Google Drive to another cloud storage provider without having to download and re-upload them. Are there any solutions?
======
viraptor
No. Unless the storage providers support it natively, you won't be able to do
it yourself.

Unless you just want to avoid doing it through your local connection. You can
always stand up an instance in AWS, GCP or someone with the minimal connection
distance to Google Drive and the target storage and automate the copy from
there.

